# WTF Headphone Manufacturers



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So I went to buy a new pair of headphones today, at L&M because I can demo them so thata great.....
except WTF! when did headphones get their own proprietary input jack end?

I'm currently running a 13? year old set of senheisser (spelling) that have been through the trenches with me. I must have replaced 30 odd 3.5mm jacks on those things and while they are tired as speakers, they still work.

Why must everything become more and more complicated and less user friendly!

Also, where do you buy a native set of 1/4 inch input headphones these days and while we are on the topic can anyone recommend something?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I haven't bought headphones in a while. I thought they all had either 3.5mm or 1/4". Never seen anything else. What is different about them now? Example? You've got me curious.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

What are you using them for?
For recording /mixing I use Audiotechnica ATH-M50x's and for stereo/iPad I use Bose Soundtrue overears.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I believe the only one that changed their input jack end is Apple. Try the Sony mdr 7506. It came out a long time ago and its still around. I just bought one last year and its now my go to headphones. I used to use the Audio Technica ATH-m40x which I had for over 10 years.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Beyerdynamic DT770’s. comes with 1/4 and 1/8 ends.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mostly recording, I was looking at the Audiotechnica M40x's and they seemed very solid, but then I was turned off because I cannot just replace the cord. My kids (ok its me) are very hard on my things and I like to be able to replace things.

It isn't the input side of the cable that is different, it is the "output" to the headphones... 
Maybe it is limited the the brands L&M carry. Do audiotechnica and shure possibly share the same manufacture?



Budda said:


> Beyerdynamic DT770’s. comes with 1/4 and 1/8 ends.


Those do not have a replaceable cable which makes them not a candidate for me


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

@Chito has great advice -- Sony MDR 7506 is the all-time winner in my world. Built like a tank, and sound great. Mine came with a jack adapter -- hopefully they still include that. I've had mine for years (actually decades), and only recently replaced the ear pad covers that had deteriorated over time.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

DavidP said:


> @Chito has great advice -- Sony MDR 7506 is the all-time winner in my world. Built like a tank, and sound great. Mine came with a jack adapter -- hopefully they still include that. I've had mine for years (actually decades), and only recently replaced the ear pad covers that had deteriorated over time.


Same problem, affixed cord.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I believe AKG make a model with a detachable cord. 270? They're expensive though, as headphones for home office use go. 
I use old AKG K280s at home so I never needed the detachable cord.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

I've used Fostex headphones for years. They have a detachable/replaceable cord. The pair I have now is model T50RP. It replaced a set I'd had for probably over 20 years, T40 I think they were.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Relic said:


> I've used Fostex headphones for years. They have a detachable/replaceable cord. The pair I have now is model T50RP. It replaced a set I'd had for probably over 20 years, T40 I think they were.


Those Fostex are exactly right!



tomee2 said:


> I believe AKG make a model with a detachable cord. 270? They're expensive though, as headphones for home office use go.
> I use old AKG K280s at home so I never needed the detachable cord.


I use them only at home.... but we live in a state of chaos. I am the great destroyer. Now there is a brood of mine loins following in my footsteps. Guitars hand on the walls, they are safe, everything else is fair game 'round these parts.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

@Mark Brown yes, the new wires for the M series Audio Tehnica are replaceable. From 50/60/70 ^.
It's got a wierd locking 1/6" TRS that's "proprietary " so Shure or Bose are not compatible.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

The big questions are, how much are the cords, and how hard are they to get? If they aren't expensive (probably are) then not so big a deal.

EDIT: Whoops, $40 at L&M.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

A few weeks ago I purchased the open back 250 ohms Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro reference headphones with their Tesla Driver Technology for mixing and mastering. The stereo image is absolutely astounding and the widest I have ever experienced in a headphone . I was also considering the Shure SRH1840 open backs but after auditioning both pairs at L&M the Beyerdynamic won by a slim margin due to the wider stereo spatial image and more neutral/natrural sounding across the entire frequency spectrum. I was looking for a quality pair that was going to be brutally honest during mixing and mastering and they delivered.

The DT 1990 Pro are also incredibly detailed and the clarity is absolutely mind blowing. While I was listening to my favourite songs I was discovering instruments and effects in the mix I had never heard before. Everything was extremely separated, clear and detailed. My wife couldn't believe her ears while listening to one of her favourite songs and hearing instruments, reverbs, effects on Elton John's 'Funeral For A Friend',... ear candy galore! For me Pink Floyd's 'Dark Side Of The Moon' was an entirely new experience.

I had been using the Sony MDR7506 closed back headphones for the last 8 years and as good as they are the DT 1990 Pro take the listening experience several levels higher. I will still use the Sony MDR7506 for tracking but for mixing and mastering reference it is now the Beyerdynamic hands down.

The Beyerdymanic DT 1990 Pro come with a quality carrying case, two sets of interchangeable ear pads(one for analytical listening and one for more of a balanced type listening which colours the sound and adds a bit more bottom end), two *mini XLR replaceable cables* (a straight and coiled). _These headphones are another fine example of German engineering and though they are expensive I find them to be worth every penny. 































































_


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Couple more items for the Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro headphones.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One of my Sennheiser headphones has a screw on 1/4" that fits over the smaller plug. It's convenient. The Yamaha digital piano takes a 1/4", and the ART headphone amp takes both.










An ample supply of adapter plugs has been handy. These are perhaps relevant.










Still a big fan of Sennheiser 'phones after 40+ years of use, but there are some great alternatives.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Midnight Rider said:


> Couple more items for the Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro headphones.
> View attachment 409999
> View attachment 410000


DAMN YOU!
Why did you have to go and put this in my head  That's a lot of cheddar for a pair of headphones... but that is a glowing endorsement and something to consider. I do suppose, seeing as they never leave the house, this might be a protected investment.



Mooh said:


> One of my Sennheiser headphones has a screw on 1/4" that fits over the smaller plug. It's convenient. The Yamaha digital piano takes a 1/4", and the ART headphone amp takes both.
> 
> View attachment 410002
> 
> ...


I have been running Sennheiser for the past 20 years exclusively, and cannot say I was ever let down.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

You can't go too far wrong with Sennheser, Beyer, AKG or Fostex. But there are a number of very good headphones out there.
I think the OP's problem is finding ones with a replaceable cord. Not too many like that.
As far as plugs are concerned, other than Apple's POS plug, the vast majority now use 3.5mm and come with 1/4" adapters. There are still a lot that have native 1/4" plugs though.
I've also seen 4 pin XLR and 3 pin XLR plugs as well.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> DAMN YOU!
> Why did you have to go and put this in my head  That's a lot of cheddar for a pair of headphones... but that is a glowing endorsement and something to consider. I do suppose, seeing as they never leave the house, this might be a protected investment.
> 
> 
> I have been running Sennheiser for the past 20 years exclusively, and cannot say I was ever let down.


Haha!,... I had a feeling they may have sparked your curiosity. Yes, a lot of cheddar as you say but I would be confident in saying you will not be disappointed if searching out a quality headphone for mixing & mastering. They will definitely sound different in comparison to what you may be used to as I had found. One noticeable difference right from the get go is that my mixes translated much better outside of the studio on other sound systems. Also, panning instruments in the stereo field with pinpoint accuracy is much easier to create the width, depth and height of a mix,... something that was much more difficult to achieve when using the Sony MDR7506 headphones. I've come to realize that open back headphones are a better tool to use over closed back during the mixing and mastering process.

Having said that, if you wanted to go to the stratosphere consider the following headset, 😳
I'd love to to give these a listen to hear if the cost is justified,... but where would one go to audition them?,... The CORE Club, New York, lol. I hear Roger Waters of 'Pink Floyd' hangs out there,... perhaps he has a set or two to lend out,
🎶🎧🎶.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Out of curiousity I just Googled 1978 Koss headphones thinking I'd only get historical references and photos. Damned if the brand is still made. I credit Koss 'phones for making me buy Sennheiser all those decades ago...golly they sucked....but I'm sure they can't still be that bad. (Had a pair of Pioneer too, very coloured sound that couldn't be EQ'd out, think I gave them away.) The feather light Sennheiser HD414 were my constant companion on various jobsites, plugged into Walkman and Discman players. Wore them hiking and fishing too. Had another pair for home and an over ear model (HD500 something?) for recording and serious listening. AKG, Sony, and Audio Technica over the years as secondary 'phones. 

I've never understood the appeal of earbuds. Every so often I try them but find neither fidelity or comfort.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Koss were my first pair of headphones in 97? and the last time I bought anything koss


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

I've used Audio Technica ATH-M50X for about 10 years now, although I think I may transition to a good pair of open back for comfort and more modelling playing.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I ended up with a pair of Avanton Pro-MP 1, they are a closed back but they are a strong upgrade from the sennheiser I was using.

I have been very, very happy with them.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've had Koss, Audio-Technica, Pioneer, Sony, and maybe others, but absolutely nothing has been more consistent, good sounding, and reliable as Sennheiser. Got my first ones about 45 years ago. I had a couple of HD414 that might have outperformed everything on the market in their day, and I wish I still had them. The relatively cheap PX90 set is great for casual listening, online lessons, and comfort, but for serious listening, isolation, and recording the HD280 Pro has been stellar. Every so often I try more high end phones and don't find them enough better (if at all) to warrant a purchase. However, I can easily imagine myself getting an upgrade at some point, but I doubt it would be another brand.

Sure...now I'm looking at the Sennheiser site...maybe...just maybe...


----------

